# clicking sound



## Shay (Dec 3, 2015)

My 2011 murano has a clicking sound only when idling. I have tried to isolate the source of the clicking sound but to no avail. Has anyone elae experienced this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It could be the valve lifters or the fuel injectors. Get one those engine stethoscopes which are really handy in locating those mysterious sounds.


----------

